

Show HN: My side project - Testing tools for technical recruiters - paf31
http://www.initialround.com

======
bargl
This looks great!

We've been trying to improve our interview process and I think this sort of
tool would help us out a lot. I'd be very interested to see if you could like
to something like Project Euler on the interviewee's side in order to show
what they can do outside of a timed question.

Also the demo page needs needs to have links associated with test, create,
select. That's just a personal thing but I like icons to have associated
links.

Edit: I activated my account and toyed around with it a little bit. I think
you should have sample in the Question->Preview section. I'd also like to see
functionality to take my own test. It looks great though.

~~~
paf31
Cool, thanks for the feedback! Please give it a try and let me know if you
need any help getting set up or if you have any feature requirements:
phil@initialround.com

~~~
bargl
Will do I edited my other response but I'd like to be able to take my own
test.

~~~
paf31
Great, I'll work on expanding the Preview feature and get back to you.

------
paf31
This is my first non-trivial side project and I'd love some feedback on it.
What do you think of the home page, concept, etc. Any suggestions?

